# Cannon 12/30/15



## dlague (Dec 31, 2015)

*Cannon*

*Conditions:* Pushed up powder, PP and ice

*Trip Report:*

So the day we had been waiting for – the day after the storm.   Cannon was pretty much shut down the day of the storm so snow will be untracked.   While we wanted to be there for first tracks, herding a bunch of boys in the morning was not easy and we got there around 8:45 and on the lifts by 9.  The snow guns were going which was a bit of a concern since I know Cannon pushes a lot of water.  Either way I felt like a kid in a candy store and excited to hit the runs.

On our way up Peabody chair, the first thing that stuck out was the mass of people on Gremlin.  It was very apparent at that time that Gremlin was still the only path down and all other trails lead to it that were open.   A little further up was also noticed that Spookie looked scraped off as well and Middle Cannon which had a whole lot of scratchy sounds happening.  Before even making a run the thoughts were – not good!  On out first run we headed down Middle Cannon and sure enough it was bullet proof with a dusting.  At the end of that trail and the top of Rock Garden things improved greatly with soft bumps and totally tracked powder.  We crossed over to Extension which was good as well.  Surprisingly, there were a few thin spots.  So far we were able to steer clear of snow guns.  From Extension, we merged on to Gremlin like everyone else.  While gremlin skied well, it was the sheer number of people that made it hard.  Our next run was off Peabody but heading down Big Link -> Missing Link which was in good shape minus a spot or two where it was scraped down to ice.  We proceeded down Spookie over to Upper Gremlin, Rock Garden and Extension.  This path was our preferred path for the time being.  We lapped that a few times choosing a different paths of the aforementioned from Spookie.  Upper Gremlin, Rock Garden and Extension were all in decent shape but not suited for beginners due to the trails not being flat (yet not quite bumped out).  On one of the runs, while waiting that near the top of the Eagle Cliff chair, Puck it and Fcksummer crossed over me on the Peabody Chair and gave a shout out.  Then in almost the same spot we saw them again and arranged for a beer meet.  We headed down for a “Quick” run off the Eagle Cliff lift but little did we know – the ski schools were using that lift so it operated at a slower speed.  Funny moment – I got to the lift and the instructor was telling her group that they needed to wait for some older skiers to help them on the lift.  I laughed and told her that no need to wait, my four boys are on the way (felt like a posse).  The instructor laughed and thanked us.  The kids survived the ride.  It was a quick fun run down Gremlin with the five of us going around everyone before I headed in for a beer meeting.

Got inside to find Andy nursing a thumb injury apparently some asshole (not to be named at this point) made him fall.  We also ran into some friends from the Ride and Ski crowd (Andre and Heather).  Andre cannot be missed with his long white beard.  After a couple beers, my wife and I joined Jamie and Andy for a run.  I did find Spookie becoming more scrapped off where it joined Gremlin.  Upper Gremlin was developing some nice bumps up to the top of the Eagle Cliff lift which would prove to be the run of the day IMO.  My wife was not liking the icy conditions and asked if we could do a couple runs off Eagle Cliff which we did but it is slow when the ski schools are on it.

We headed back in for food and another beer then back out for more runs, on our ride up Spookie looked like it was toast.  So we skied down Middle Cannon, only to find people falling everywhere and my wife the perpetual helper of all was constantly picking up poles, skis and other stuff.  It was getting tough on Middle Cannon.  We did, however, go back to Upper Gremlin and the bumps were looking really good.  The only problem?  Too many people.  If you wait someone else shows up, so we went and I was never able to establish a good line (for me) due to slower skiers or crossing skiers or snowboarders.  Heading down the lower section of Gremlin at this point it was packed and to steal a term from Jamie, the trail was loaded with moving human slalom gates.  That is when we called it day and went in to have another beer with Jamie and Andy.

Overall, I think conditions were great around Upper Gremlin, Rock Garden and Extension where people could spread out.  But Middle Cannon was Middle Cannon which always seems to get scrapped off early.  Spookie was a bit of a surprise since I thought I would have had better coverage with the new snow.  There were two real issues – more trails need to open and there were too many people on Gremlin.

Bummer of the day – my wife wanted me to take a picture with her and all the boys since it is rare now days to be skiing together and I forgot.  Feeling like a heel!

Andy – hope your thumb is better!

Looking good from here!



Looking up Upper Gremlin (hard to see the bumps)



Looking down Upper Gremlin



Crowds on Gremlin (this was one of the better moments)



Looking up Lower Cannon


----------



## dlague (Dec 31, 2015)

One more looking at the Lodge from Eagle cliff Chair


----------



## Puck it (Dec 31, 2015)

I would like to find that asshat too and challenge him to a ski off!


----------



## timmyc (Dec 31, 2015)

...


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 31, 2015)

dlague said:


> *Cannon*
> 
> *Conditions:* Pushed up powder, PP and ice
> 
> ...



Thanks! Multiple fractures and the Dr said I _might_ be ready for spring turns.






Planning to head back up Sunday :-D:-D


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 31, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Thanks! Multiple fractures and the Dr said I _might_ be ready for spring turns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude that SUX!!  Way too crowded out there.  I was fearing injury the whole time I was out yesterday.  Sorry that ended up happening.

Not to diminish how much that must hurt, but I'm sure you can ride with that.  When I tore my bicep a few years ago I wasn't supposed to ride, but I put a solid brace on it and did OK. It will definitely hold you back some and you shouldn't push it.  But I bet you won't miss a powder day over that one!

I assume Puckit will be hand-feeding you lunch for the rest of the season?


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 31, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Dude that SUX!!  Way too crowded out there.  I was fearing injury the whole time I was out yesterday.  Sorry that ended up happening.
> 
> Not to diminish how much that must hurt, but I'm sure you can ride with that.  When I tore my bicep a few years ago I wasn't supposed to ride, but I put a solid brace on it and did OK. It will definitely hold you back some and you shouldn't push it.  But I bet you won't miss a powder day over that one!
> 
> I assume Puckit will be hand-feeding you lunch for the rest of the season?



It doesn't hurt too bad actually. A couple beers and a splint made out of a tongue depressor and I was good to go the rest of the day. 

I'll definitely be more cautious with it and dial things back a bit but I don't plan on missing any days because of it. Once I get a solid plaster cast I'll probably feel less vulnerable too. It'll give me a good reason to slow down and practice my switch riding. 

Puckit hand feeding me my liquid lunch sounds like a good idea though!


----------



## Tin (Dec 31, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Thanks! Multiple fractures and the Dr said I _might_ be ready for spring turns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh! So sorry dude! Avulsion fracture? If they throw pins in have them mold the cast to a ski pole. My doctor didn't like it but w/e.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey. The one time I was not trying to be an asshat, someone gets hurt.  The rule is clear. Be an asshat and everything is fine.


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 31, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Hey. The one time I was not trying to be an asshat, someone gets hurt.  The rule is clear. Be an asshat and everything is fine.



You may be on to something here...if I had been my normal asshat self I wouldn't have checked my blindspot before swinging out wide and this likely would have been avoided.



Tin said:


> Uh! So sorry dude! Avulsion fracture? If they throw pins in have them mold the cast to a ski pole. My doctor didn't like it but w/e.



Snowboarder here so no need for a pole and sounds like I'll avoid the need for pins or surgery in general.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2015)

Man that sucks!  I'm thinking litigation. You could end up owning the Zoomer Bar!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Man that sucks!  I'm thinking litigation. You could end up owning the Zoomer Bar!


At least a mug.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 1, 2016)

What I did when I broke my thumb & was in a hard cast was wear a heavy wool sock over the cast. Then I put a plastic bag over that securing the bag with rubber bands around my wrist which also kept water out. Kept my hand pretty warm while skiing. Biggest pain was I couldn't zip or unzip my parka & always had to have someone help me. Hope everything heals good for you.


----------



## freeski (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you for the detailed report. 

Hope that thumb heals up fast. Even if you are a snowboarder. ;-)


----------



## bigbog (Jan 1, 2016)

A hockey glove works pretty well too....if still wearing when getting out on the mtn....fwiw.


----------



## dlague (Jan 1, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Puckit hand feeding me my liquid lunch sounds like a good idea though!



Wait Puck it was the asshat?  

Liquid lunch for the season!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 1, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> It doesn't hurt too bad actually. A couple beers and a splint made out of a tongue depressor and I was good to go the rest of the day.
> 
> I'll definitely be more cautious with it and dial things back a bit but I don't plan on missing any days because of it. Once I get a solid plaster cast I'll probably feel less vulnerable too. It'll give me a good reason to slow down and practice my switch riding.
> 
> Puckit hand feeding me my liquid lunch sounds like a good idea though!



Vibes man, go for the waterproof-ish fiberglass cast! Way lighter and, as stated, waterproof. Of course free beers for the season are in order!


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the vibes. I found a mitten that fits over the cast so I should be good to go!


----------

